# North Aid



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Where's all the offers of help and money, if this was in india or the south of england Bono and Sir Bob would be planning a concert. :roll:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Where is north ?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Where is north ?


I have no idea, I get a nose bleed if I go past Birmingham, I have packed extra tissues fof next sunday JIC.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

North is only a prospective based on where you are stood :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> North is only a prospective based on where you are stood :wink:


In that case Exeter is North


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Makes no sense to me what so ever


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just send me money - I'll pass it on to the needy.

Might be and R8 or two on ebay next week - slightly damp but 1 careful owner.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Just send me money - I'll pass it on to the needy.


Will do, we've got too much of down here anyway

Actually isn't Donnington north ?  I'll have to learn the lingo


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Just send me money - I'll pass it on to the needy.
> ...


Just watch the Hovis adverts :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jbell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Theres bin truble at Mill, didin't say what truble was, just said there ad bin truble :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


LMAO - mad ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its just those shandy drinking southerners in Yorkshire :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Its just those shandy drinking southerners in Yorkshire :lol:


Perspective again :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Where's all the offers of help and money, if this was in india or the south of england Bono and Sir Bob would be planning a concert. :roll:


350 did actually die this last weekend in severe floods that struck India:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/south_asia/6239808.stm


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

One of t'crossbeams has gone out of skew on't'treadle.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Where's all the offers of help and money, if this was in india or the south of england Bono and Sir Bob would be planning a concert. :roll:
> ...


So what? 1000s are homeless in the uk due to this, Billions of pounds of damage - wheres the offers for help?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Dont need help, we are storing it all for next week when there will be a f*cking hose pipe ban! It wont stop either, Im cleaning the car Friday or Saturday ready for Sunday, which no doubt will be rained off.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


That is one very stupid comment Tosh.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not at, all UK tax payers money should go to UK tax payers first no someone in another country.

How about the car crash you had, would you feel happy if the money that should be paid to you to repair or replace you car was given to the other party instead? I think not! Same thing..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not at, all UK tax payers money should go to UK tax payers first no someone in another country.
> 
> How about the car crash you had, would you feel happy if the money that should be paid to you to repair or replace you car was given to the other party instead? I think not! Same thing..


Saying 'so what' to 350 people dying is crass.

My accident where no one was hurt is another matter altogether.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Crass, possibly - But the point is why do we give aid over seas when we dont bother helping out our own tax payers when they suffer a major disaster.

Its wrong in what ever context you put it. Foreign aid should be redirected. comments on here just shows how wide the north south divide is. What a sad country this is. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Its just those shandy drinking southerners in Yorkshire :lol:


Said by the shandy drinking Southerner from Newcastle.

:wink:

Peter?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

John C said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Its just those shandy drinking southerners in Yorkshire :lol:
> ...


 :lol: coming from the Highlands but living in Leeds, I still chuckle when the locals talk about being "Up North". If only they knew...


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Up North of England. Scotland is abroad. We may even need a passport before long.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


The Scots should have the passport .....runs for cover :lol:


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Should be easy to spot the Southerners at the weekend as they will be wearing coats and hats and gloves and us Northerners will be in T shirts and shorts,.........light the fuse and stand clear :wink:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Northern Monkeys


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

boss429 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Thats because we don't live outside at night, we'd get cold


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Ehup ! thaz nowt wrong wit sleeping wit whipets in coilhouse put's hair's on yon chest mi lad, wife swear's by it


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

boss429 said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > boss429 said:
> ...


Dont pretend you talk like that, you're from Harrogate, its posh up there, they have inside shitters and everything!


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Leg said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i new someone would find me out !


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:?

Not really funny though is it. 1000s have lost everything, 90 schools still closed, power supply in 3 hour blocks due to shortages, roads still closed.

Whats the government doing about it? A cabinet reshuffle!

Isn't David Blunkett the MP for Sheffield - If i lived in Sheffield id be asking why he hasn't got himself back from London and taken a look at whats happening himself. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> :?
> 
> Not really funny though is it. 1000s have lost everything, 90 schools still closed, power supply in 3 hour blocks due to shortages, roads still closed.
> 
> ...


He cant see anything wrong with Sheffield


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Isn't David Blunkett the MP for Sheffield - If i lived in Sheffield id be asking why he hasn't got himself back from London and taken a look at whats happening himself. :roll:


Err, because he's blind possibly?

I can see it now..

Sheffield local - Ayup Dave, good to see you. Have you seen these floods?

Dave - What floods?

Sheffield local - for f*cks sake


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Crass, possibly - But the point is why do we give aid over seas when we dont bother helping out our own tax payers when they suffer a major disaster.
> 
> Its wrong in what ever context you put it. Foreign aid should be redirected. comments on here just shows how wide the north south divide is. What a sad country this is. :?


I'd rather my tax money be directed at poor people suffering in India, than towards a bunch of 'poor' UK folk who would rather spend Â£300 a year on crisps etc, than thay would a decent house contents insurance policy.

Not that we get any choice of course


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Crass, possibly - But the point is why do we give aid over seas when we dont bother helping out our own tax payers when they suffer a major disaster.
> ...


If we are expressing preferences I would rather keep mine and let all the poor people get a disease/drown/starve (delete as appropriate).

PS. Especially if they could do it quietly without disturbing me. If no one minds. Cheers.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> He cant see anything wrong with Sheffield


I was trying to be ironical! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Crass, possibly - But the point is why do we give aid over seas when we dont bother helping out our own tax payers when they suffer a major disaster.
> ...


Rather stereotypical is it not? It would be like me saying everyone one from bristol must be a complete wanker with an ape like intellect based on you. 
Maybe 'thay' couldn't spell and the insurance forms simply got rejected by the insurance company :roll:

Typical head up my own self important arse, i live in the south view from you.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


You have to admit Gary, he has you bang to rights on that one. Fancy a Banana?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> It would be like me saying everyone one from bristol must be a complete wanker with an ape like intellect based on you.





Toshiba said:


> I was trying to be ironical!


 :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Besides, Mrs. Thatcher took them all out of the mines and gave them jobs in clean, warm call centres didn't she? :wink:

I hardly think you can compare 350 deaths in India with pit folk losing "everything".

In my opinion, people in India need basic food, water and shelter more than the residents of South Yorkshire need their Sunny Delight, Embassy Number 1 and Ladbrokes.

They are all human souls, none deserving of more or less than any other.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Carlos said:


> Besides, Mrs. Thatcher took them all out of the mines and gave them jobs in clean, warm call centres didn't she? :wink:
> 
> I hardly think you can compare 350 deaths in India with pit folk losing "everything".
> 
> ...


I thought all the people in India worked in call centres now.


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

Carlos said:


> Besides, Mrs. Thatcher took them all out of the mines and gave them jobs in clean, warm call centres didn't she? :wink:
> 
> I hardly think you can compare 350 deaths in India with pit folk losing "everything".
> 
> ...


Was that a sweeping statement just gone by, give it a break guys :roll: i thought for one minute you were going to add whipets and flat caps as well


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

boss429 said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, Mrs. Thatcher took them all out of the mines and gave them jobs in clean, warm call centres didn't she? :wink:
> ...


Im sure the miners are much happier, now going from Â£1000/week skilled jobs, to minimum wage rejects in a call center and having the little tax money they do earn sent to an over populated country 1000s miles away when they are in dire need here. 
After all the people of yorkshire are simply scum, so the fact they have "no basic food, water and shelter" living on the floor of schools and community centers will be an improvement for many doubtless.

Im off to hand out some cheese and onion crisps and a lard sandwich - i would go to the bookies too, but strangely its not open at the moment due to rivers of muddy water. I hope the dole office is still open!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I watched Question Time last night, the Housing ministers attitude was "They have insurance"


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> boss429 said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Did the miners really earn Â£1000 a week


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

BAMTT said:


> Im sure the miners are much happier, now going from Â£1000/week skilled jobs


I didn't realise digging a hole was a skilled job. Â£1k a week    I am in the wrong business


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Did the miners really earn Â£1000 a week


Im sure some earned more, some less.

A guy i used to work with said he regularly took home Â£1000/week - it was based on output and productivity.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

jbell said:


> I watched Question Time last night, the Housing ministers attitude was "They have insurance"


You try and get insurance IF you have had a flood before. Then if you've had a flood your house price will have dropped through the floor and your home becomes next to worthless too.

Good idea building on flood areas or close to rivers.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I watched Question Time last night, the Housing ministers attitude was "They have insurance"
> ...


This was a big part of it, why are the govt/councils allowing buildings/houses to be built on flood plains, the housing woman had no idea and was quite dismissive, seemed clueless about the whole thing


----------



## boss429 (Jan 25, 2007)

jbell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure the miners are much happier, now going from Â£1000/week skilled jobs
> ...


Hey Jon ! stop it now, remember i will be seeing you tomorow :x and just a point of interest the top jobs were the guys who moved the holes to other places, you got a company van with that


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

boss429 said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Was the van used to move the hole :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> North is only a prospective based on where you are stood :wink:


Or possibly it may even be a 'perspective'. :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


You really are a stupid f**king prat sometimes Tosh. Ironic or otherwise.

Were you to have paid attention you would have noticed that I have made no mention whatsoever of these folk being northern, southern or from any particular UK region. Location is irrelevant. I merely expressed the stupidity of not having household insurance. Any northen chippiness comes from yourself and others.

If you feel being northern or unable to complete insurance forms, in some way precludes the importance of insuring ones chattels, then fine.

But a few, including myself, may in turn find your limited intellect somewhat 'ape-like'.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Kong,
IF you had a brain larger than the average whippet, you would know, IF a house is in an area prone to flooding, or had been flooded before, YOU CAN NOT GET INSURANCE. This is regardless of ones ability to fill in a form. You can't lie or fail to disclose it. Your postcode will be recorded as one in an area of 'risk' (risk means a situation involving exposure to danger,possibility that something unpleasant will happen or 'expose to danger or loss') on the insurers computer system. (Post code - this is a unique combination of letters and numbers relating to the street your house is in). You should be able to see this post code thingy on the bottom of the letters Mensa send to you.

The region is in the title. The subject matter is the topic under discussion ie its what we are talking about. Normal people relate a title and its subject matter together. Even whippets do this studies have shown!

If 'you' feel making comments on spending Â£300 on crisps rather than insurance is an intelligent, none derogative, then you are even more arrogant than i thought and i live in london most of the time, so i know what arrogant is.

If you want to send 'crisp aid' i like the blue ones - i dont know what they are as i cant read the label. I will however be at the TT meet in West London if you want to drop off and save the postage. Plus you wouldn't really want to mix with the horrible people from the north.

Your signature appears to be incorrectly worded - may i suggest
'I am impotent with stupidity and proud of it'

If you dont have anything to offer on the subject, or anything nice to say, then simple don't bother. You're boring me now, I'm off to play with my 6month old child - you'd get on well with him I'm sure. [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Simian,

Were there any evidence of insurers absolute refusal to cover any Sheffield properties for flooding, your points may carry some microscopic weight. There isn't and they don't. Plenty of householders in Sheffield affected areas do have insurance - dare say you have your usual trite half-witted explanation for that too.

But then if you had any intelligence you would also know that the Gov't has been pressurising the ABI to continue to offer cover in flood risk areas and that it has also underwritten that cover for many of those areas.

The use of 'Â£300 on crisps etc.' is a relatively simple metaphor for the fact that people may willing to spend more than the equivalent of an annual insurance premuim on non-essential items such as crisps. Then the day comes this week when they have cause to reflect upon that decision. Clearly that went way, way over your head. No surprise there. Sorry to confuse you.

So just your usual drivel then. Do put your 6 month old on. I agree that he probably could offer more cogent and lucid argument than his father appears capable of. :-*


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Amoeba,

Your ability to talk crap is astounding I'd use it on my fields but I'm afraid the quantity would be too great for me alone. The great generalisation that no one can get insurance is your own. It is a 'fact' its near on impossible to get insurance 'IF' your house has been previously flooded regardless of the political posturing from the government.

Some people will have insurance, some WILL NOT BE ABLE TO GET INSURANCE. Will that refusal or elective decision be due to a 'crisp addiction' i doubt it very much. Flat caps are much more expensive I'm told!

Will the level of uninsured homes be greater than anywhere else? I doubt it and no ones has said either way if this is, or is not the case in any of the cities/town flooded, be them in the north or midlands.

The 'Garyc' great crisp logic
40p bag, 7 days in a week, 52 weeks in a year. That would mean only 2 bags a day! That only covers two meal! f**k does that mean they would have to suffer pot noodles for the other two meals? Bang goes the car insurance too then i guess.

I think you need to look up what a 'metaphor' is. What you said was hardly a figure of speech known to normal people and if its a simile then I'm your wife :roll:

I could lay on the floor and not doubt whatever i said to you would go over your head. When you get a moment look up the word irony.

And i thought you 'may willing' to buy me a book on sentence composition. My son pointed this out! Hes gone back to talking to his nappy now as it makes more sense then anything you've 'outputted' today. Same colour as smell too.

Come on change you signature - you know it makes sense :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> . You're boring me now


Clearly not. :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> . You're boring me now


Clearly not. :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Leg said:


>


Slowly, slowly catch a ... :wink:


----------

